# My new project...



## CjStaal (May 14, 2006)

Well this is what happened so far
1)psu burnt out on old computer got rma
2)Computer died, decided to go amd now..
3 months pass
3)Order refurb ax-8, x850pro
4)order a64 3700
5)mobo and grphx card comes
6)Grphx card DOA
7)Kill a64
8)Send back grphx card and proccie
9)Get refund on grphx card, they send out new processor
10)Recieve new proccie,
11)Test boot with my old vid card
12)Order x850xt
13)recieved x850xt
14)Not working, decide to throw psu against wall, since it burnt out.
15)Ordered new psu Thermaltake TR2-550, 
16)Recieved psu
17)Everything is installed, boot up
18)Doesn't boot. Take mobo out and saw there has been a waterleak on the NB waterblock 
19)Send back mobo
20)Clean case w/ alchohol and q-tips.


----------



## CjStaal (May 14, 2006)

Ordered new floppy drive.


----------



## CjStaal (May 16, 2006)

Floppy drive comes today... I am going to check on the RMA of the mobo...
No update on the mobo yet...


----------



## gR3iF (May 16, 2006)

you are a lucky guy ^^


----------



## CjStaal (May 16, 2006)

OH yes, so lucky with all the parts that died... but I know what your saying, this is going to be a kickass computer =)


----------



## CjStaal (May 17, 2006)

mobo is going to be here on the 23rd.


----------



## CjStaal (May 19, 2006)

Wow, it's been 3 days since it shipped and it only has the "Depaurture scan" from the 16th on the thing
check it out


----------



## infrared (May 19, 2006)

InfraRed's mood: Very sad
Reason: my p4's dying 

Oh wait... this is bikr's thread.

lmao @ "Clean case with alcohol and Q-tips!"


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 19, 2006)

hmm infared maybe you can get a presler now. 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16819116244
would be pretty sweet (and yes i know you cant use newegg, but i'ts merely a reference)

and bikr, you're worse than thruster on the squeakfix forums, he blew enough hardware so that now when somethign goes due to neglect or other user errors we call it thrusterised, maybe we should switch to bikrized. as you've certainly blown more lol.


----------



## infrared (May 19, 2006)

hehe, Bikr's the funniest guy for doing crazy shit 

Yeah, definatly getting a presler next, i wander how long this p4 can hold on for... I lapped it earlier today, and my Arctic Freezer 7 pro... temps are great, but it doesn't clock nearly as far as it used to.


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 19, 2006)

Add "ripped the core off of pentium 4 trying to remove the IHS" to that list.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (May 19, 2006)

bikrized


im going to use that 

good luck with everything bikr!!!

show em they're all wrong bout you!


----------



## CjStaal (May 20, 2006)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> Add "ripped the core off of pentium 4 trying to remove the IHS" to that list.


Wow fag, first of all, hit puberty. Second what the f*** do you think "Dead Intel 650" is.. oh wait you have an iq of a monkey, here ya go it's a... pentium 4 OMG


----------



## wazzledoozle (May 20, 2006)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> Wow fag, first of all, hit puberty. Second what the fuck do you think "Dead Intel 650" is.. oh wait you have an iq of a monkey, here ya go it's a... pentium 4 OMG


Banned. It was just a 1 week until I noticed "Dead Intel 650" wasnt in your post, then I changed my mind. Enjoy reading this as a guest.

Ive got a killer headache right now...


----------



## drade (May 20, 2006)

Wait, so Im confused what it his fault he made that IHS come off bad? I dont even know what the hell an IHS is lol


----------



## infrared (May 20, 2006)

Waz, he's had the piss taken out of him enough for doing that, give the guy a brake. He's been well behaved recently, and he hasn't broken any forum rules (until just now ).... I changed the ban back to a week.

I know you don't like the guy, but you did kinda spark that one off, he's been harrased a lot because of that incident.

Catch me on msn.


----------



## i_am_mustang_man (May 21, 2006)

ihs is internal or integrated(one of em, can't remember, idea is same) heat sink, ie the metal top of one's cpu

taking it off can get a modder closer to the actual heat producing component, thusly allowing greater cooler, which will allow greater OCing


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 21, 2006)

hmmm, you might still have quite a bit left on the p4 actually, my xp 2000 did that to me back in the day I clocked it back down to stock and it still runs now (was running at 2.8GHZ on liquid nitrogen, board gave out, never hit the same levels again lol. can still get it to break 2GHZ on a decent watercooler though. (from stock 1667MHZ)
Just drop it back to say around 4GHZ and it should last you a few more years actually.

and as for Bikr I was merely teasing (if you paid it any attention)
I've burned up my fair share of hardware too.
1.sis mobo (sis is crap and doesn't like super clocking)
2.combo drive (btc or something another piece of crap)
3.allied 500w psu (this one died from being stressed too much on oced rigs lol)
4.viewsonic 21 inch g series (my friend was practicing his base guitar, he hit a note the screen flickered, he hit another note and it crashed lol wierd frequency crap, monitor was 6 years old also)
5. ati x700pro 256mb #1 (ac5 messy application briged a few conectors not meant to be briged, lol tequila was involved)
6. ati x700pro 256mb #2 (volt modded it and overclocked the hell outta it, hit 540core, 550(1100) mem then it died lol)
7. 20gb wester digital 5400 rpm hard drive (took a nose dive off the desk tequila is good)

oddly enough ive never had a cpu go bad on me, no mem either. everything else yeah I've killed one before. it takes a few years experience before you get used to the delicateness of hardware. luckily for me the fisrt few years of system building I was using pentiums 1's and k6's, those things were bulletproof. now most of the hardware that does fry, happens when i've been drinking and think it's also a good time to overclock lol.


----------



## infrared (May 21, 2006)

Yeah, i dropped back to 3.9ghz - 4.2ghz because i can run it on 1.28v, and things stay nice'n'cool  I also got bored, and lapped the IHS and my Arctic Freezer, that bought temps down by 4c. In a few months when i have enough of the green stuff to buy another processor (a presler) i'll try taking the IHS off mine in a different way... I plan to use the grinder in the garage to cut around the edges of the IHS, and then rip the edges off, so i can see the core underneath, then i can either attempt to freeze the processor and gently prise it off, or if that doesn't work, i'll just sand streight through the IHS until i get to the core 

I estimate an 80% chance of killing it 

Damn, that's some weird s**t that ur monitor blew up because your m8 was playin his base!! 

Things i've killed:

Club3d x800xl - Dropped a screw on the vdd VR 
Asus P5WD2 Premium - The NB gave out for some reason... 
450w generic psu - In an overclocked rig it didn't stand much chance... poor thing #

My Sapphire x800gto2 will be next... I'm using a 1.55v vgpu, and temperatures are getting up to 65c. It could really do with a waterblock on it.


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 23, 2006)

if you work from the corners you should be fine, and as always carefuls hands help, you might wanna try to think of a way to keep the ihs intact though, just in case lol.

and yeah the monitor thing was crazy, the newer monitors are shielded to prevent that, i guess in 1997 they weren't lol.
oddly enough, I haven't had a good monitor since. only crappy 17inch crt's. I guess thats the next on the list a good 20.1inch viewsonic lcd.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (May 24, 2006)

Just for Drade, this is a pic of a what removing the IHS is like.


----------



## zekrahminator (May 24, 2006)

How much longer is bikr banned?


----------



## infrared (May 24, 2006)

3 days and 2 hours

(posted 19.27, 24th may)


----------



## drade (May 24, 2006)

Jimmy 2004 said:
			
		

> Just for Drade, this is a pic of a what removing the IHS is like.




Thanks jimmy!


----------



## CjStaal (May 27, 2006)

Heres the update
Got the mobo back... they sent me the same damn one with a different retention bracket for the cpu cooler wtf. I am sending it back o them again demanding a new one


----------



## CjStaal (May 31, 2006)

Anyways, I'm going to RMA the motherboard, again. But have that as a backup. I am going to asus... =D


----------



## CjStaal (Jun 3, 2006)

My motherboard came today, and I have a good feeling WOOT!


----------



## CjStaal (Jun 3, 2006)

Still isn't working... I need some weed =(


----------



## CjStaal (Jun 3, 2006)

Any troubleshooting advice?


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 3, 2006)

Perhaps if you were more specific than "Isn't working." we would have some. Mine would be not to do drugs.


----------



## CjStaal (Jun 3, 2006)

marijuana is healthier than alchohol... anyways, it just won't boot... 2 different motherboards, 3 sticks of ram, 2 different videocards... I should RMA the processor imo.


----------



## wtf8269 (Jun 3, 2006)

Well all I can tell you is test everything by process of elimination. That's about all you can do, and you probably already knew that.


----------



## CjStaal (Jun 9, 2006)

yeah but I have nothing proven to work to test my cpu out on... I guess I'll just RMA the CPU and then if the new one doesn't work, RMA all the mobo's I have...


----------

